# How do I know when guppies are ready to "pop"



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

I have two female guppies that came to me pregnant, and I realized I have no clue what to watch for to know when to remove them from the main tank. I've never had live bearers before. What will they look like? Someone mentioned them being "square"-ish. Here are the two girls about 2 weeks ago.
















They are bigger now, hence my asking about them now.

I also don't have a "breeder's net" and I realize the holes I made in my makeshift box are likely big enough for the babies to swim through. Plus I need to find a way to make it float right. They don't sell breeder nets around here.








I do have other containers, but I don't have a sponge filter and no access to stuff to make one. They need flow, right? I feel so newbie >.< but all I had before bettas was goldfish and we didn't take the best care of them out of naivety.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Is this a tank with just guppies? I don't know very much about them, but I *have* heard that guppies will tend to leave their own fry alone for the most part. Other tankmates, not so much. So, pending someone else with more experience with guppies confirming, they may do better without the box in a well-planted tank provided there aren't other fish that would look at guppy fry as a snack.


----------



## kittenfish (Dec 1, 2013)

This is a guppy that is "squared off" and very close to giving birth. Yours might not get quite this big, but don't be alarmed if they do.










My endlers don't eat their fry but I've heard that most regular guppies do. If your tank is well-planted some of the fry may survive.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

Eh, it was planted for a time but I HATE gravel so I changed it to fake plants. Don't have enough to make it heavy enough for them. Looks my girls still have a ways to go, how long are they usually preggy for?


----------



## Alyssalovesbettas (Jul 19, 2014)

An average of 28 days.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

Some new pics of the guppy girls. They are so full of energy it made most pictures rather blurry. This is the biggest girl:
























The other female:


----------

